# one ounce lake shore honey bottle



## jah5656 (Sep 3, 2011)

Found two cork topped honey combed one ounce bottles any clue as to how old or value


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 3, 2011)

you would have to post pictures, if you can we can give you a really good idea of age and value.


----------



## jah5656 (Sep 3, 2011)

It is 2 inches long,1 1/4 wide, 2 1/2 tall


----------



## splante (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the large version from around 1950, value not sure tried $5.00 on the bay couldnt sell it, I think the high cost of shipping has a little to do with it also


----------



## jah5656 (Sep 4, 2011)

Crazy as it is the newer one like you have I have sold everyone that I have dug bought or found for upwards of 15-20. Some is that there is a community near here named Lakeshore. But people seem to really like them, I have not much messed with Ebay, shipping is high and, I have better luck at flea markets, and digging when I can. Just loved these little 1 ounce cork topped bottles, fun. Thanks Jenny


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Sep 4, 2011)

I also surface dug the larger version in a dump on a farm.  I still love having it in my collection.


----------



## splante (Sep 7, 2011)

Put it back on ebay for $13.49 with shipping included, already have one bid. this is the 3rd time listed. Someone bid right away, guess you never know.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/150659527142?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## splante (Sep 8, 2011)

shipping will be around $6.00...so you can see Iam making a killing on it...lol


----------



## jah5656 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, hey at least you sold it. I kinnda like to bottles, but after the earthquake last week might change my thoughts. At least you sold it


----------



## splante (Sep 8, 2011)

did you loose any in the quake? My main focus is ACL soda bottles and local RI bottles so others I find I try to sell and reinvest in RI Bottles


----------



## jah5656 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope did not loose any, one old that had a crack got a bigger crack. I have to many bottles some ACL mainly milk bottles. I only did in spring and summer, hunt in the summer. My son has his bottles on display at the local library and has made the local paper, I have traded a few and then tried to trade online and that never worked. I like the milk  bottles, and MD coke bottles


----------

